# DNSCrypt_Proxy2 Configuration



## peterwkc (Oct 20, 2019)

Dear All, 
Kindly share how to configure dnscrypt proxy client implementation. Thanks.


----------



## peterwkc (Oct 21, 2019)

When i change the resolv.conf to dnscrypt listen address and everytime reboot cause this configuration changed back to default which is nameserver 192.168.0.1. Why causing this problem?


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 21, 2019)

peterwkc said:


> ... everytime reboot cause this configuration changed back to default which is nameserver 192.168.0.1. Why causing this problem?


For explanation read resolvconf(8).
Solution: `echo resolvconf=NO >  /etc/resolvconf.conf` ,
resolvconf.conf(5)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2019)

peterwkc said:


> Why causing this problem?


It's being overwritten by data from DHCP.


----------



## peterwkc (Oct 28, 2019)

I get hostname unresolved when i ping www.google.com.my. How to solve it?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2019)

Check the DNS servers you're getting from DHCP. Double check if you're actually online (ping an IP address, 8.8.8.8 for example).


----------



## peterwkc (Nov 2, 2019)

I can ping 8.8.8.8 but not www.google.com.my


----------



## peterwkc (Nov 7, 2019)

Anyone please help me on this issue? I know it it pretty easy but unable to troubleshoot it. Please give some guidance and advice.


----------

